

Async JS in Nginx - tswicegood
http://github.com/kung-fu-tzu/ngx_http_js_module

======
ezmobius
This is very very nice. I have been begging Igor(nginx author) for years to
add LUA or JS support for scripting in an async style. This is a great start
and kudos to the author.

Kick ass!

~~~
ELV1S
Igor Sysoev once wrote "Why is Google V8 is not suitable for embedding in
server" <http://sysoev.ru/prog/v8.html> (russian).

~~~
stephenjudkins
Google translate does surprisingly well at getting the gist across:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsysoev.ru%2Fprog%2Fv8.html)

~~~
evangineer
Indeed it does. Essentially, V8 is optimized for embedding in Chrome and
doesn't work that well embedded in a web server.

------
ErrantX
I have to say; despite the author appearing to be non-native English speaker
that is some of the best intro/install/get started documentation I've seen for
a while.

Most people just leave you to it.

